# Red Stick Day - Saturday, March 6



## Catchmeister (Mar 3, 2008)

The Red Stick Fly Fishers will host their 19th annual fly fishing conclave, aka "Red Stick Day", on Saturday, March 6, 2010, at the Louisiana Wildlife and Fisheries Waddill Education Center, 4141 N. Flannery Rd, in Baton Rouge. 

The seminar is FREE and open to the public. Doors open at 8:30 a.m. with registration, coffee and donuts. Fly tying and programs begin at 9:00am, and continue until 3:00pm. Programs cover a wide range of topics - something for everyone! They include:
- Fly Fishing Basics
- Inshore Sight Casting
- Fly Fishing Arkansas' Little Red River
- Casting Basics
- Fishing Louisiana's Scenic Streams
- Cooking Today's Catch
- Secrets of A Successful Kayak Fisherman
- Googling the Backcountry

Fly tyers from Louisiana, Mississippi, Texas, and Florida will be demonstrating their patterns. Attendees can test cast rods, or test paddle kayaks. There's even good fishing on premises, so bring your tackle! No better way to learn fly fishing than actually doing it.

A jambalaya lunch for $5 will be available. There's the big raffle for flies, tackle, equipment, and other items, and a Gamblers Draw at noon. Proceeds from the raffle benefit Boy Scouts, Fly Fishing 101, National Hunting and Fishing Day, and BREC conservation projects.

For more details on this event, check www.rsff.org

Here's the of-fish-al 2009 Red Stick Day flyer
http://www.rsff.org/uploads/info/2010_RSFF_conclave_leaflet.pdf


----------

